# What fictional prop would you like to own?



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

(Sorry if this has been done before, I looked!) 

What if you could own a single, functional prop from any movie, book, game, manga, anime, etc. you've ever seen, played or read? It can be anything, from a suit to weapons to tools to vehicles. Only rule is that it has to be fictional. 

So, what would it be and why?


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

A Dalek. Nobody would mess with me then


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

For me, it would be the toolgun from Garry's Mod.










Spawning objects from thin air, welding them together and making them move by attaching thrusters, in- or deflating random bodyparts, removing things as easily as hitting a delete button; the possibilities are endless!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd love a hearthstone. Just teleport home whenever I want. Besides when its on cooldown obviously.


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

I want the Wabbajack


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

A Yoda!


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Necromantic Bells.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

A keyblade. :b One of the cool ones though, not the Kingdom Key.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

A Green Lantern ring. With it you could fly, go into outer space, to different planets, make constructs, be highly immune to attacks like bullets, etc.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

The Double Clawshot from the Legend of Zelda series. I really don't have a reason as to why I want one other than to climb walls, use as a weapon, and to swing around like Spiderman(if that's possible).


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

a girl , like Jill Valentine <3


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Pul5ar said:


> I want the Wabbajack


So much this!


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> A keyblade. :b One of the cool ones though, not the Kingdom Key.


i always loved the design of those, that would be awesome!

hmmm i would probably want a dragonball, or kaneda's jacket from akira or something


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Well I already built a proton pack, so I guess this is the next thing on my wish list...Because...well? 95 rounds of in your face excitement! The thought of it alone just makes my chest burst!


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Axcalibur, because an axe/sword hybrid = awesomeness


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pul5ar said:


> I want the Wabbajack


Dawnbreaker would be an awesome sword in a zombie apocalypse 
Probably a bit OP for the real world though.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Uh, a TARDIS or a screwdriver?


----------



## Myr (Jan 6, 2013)

the Ark of the Covenant from Indiana Jones



for many obvious reasons


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhh, Would the Deathstar count? :yes Being a fully manned and armed space "vehicle"  Included with Stormtroopers, Destroyers, Tie Fighters and Imperial personal ~


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Doraemon's fourth-dimensional pocket. Or a Gundam. Yes.


----------



## Bubblestar (Sep 17, 2014)

Harry Potter's invisible cloak. Bad hair day fears would be long gone. :idea


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

one of those evil-looking stuffed bears that can move around obey my orders and tie people up and stuff. something like kumagai or teddy/daddy.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Myr said:


> the Ark of the Covenant from Indiana Jones
> 
> for many obvious reasons


That's funny, I was thinking of Miriam's medallion.

My second choice would be a duck and a rubber hose.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

beli mawr said:


> My second choice would be a duck and a rubber hose.


A man of taste and distinction, good choice sir.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Frostmourne, the world would become my army of zombie slaves haha.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Srylance said:


> Frostmourne, the world would become my army of zombie slaves haha.


Sorry to be an insufferable dick but  mine does't give me that power! lol Maybe I just fail at the soul absorbtion clause lol


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

The Delorean from Back to the Future so I can mess up the past for my own amusement.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Purple lightsaber


----------



## deeeanabanana (Jul 7, 2013)

Hermione's time-turner, the invisibility cloak, a pocket size chobit, my own pet youkai like Nyanko sensei


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Lone Drifter said:


> A man of taste and distinction, good choice sir.


Yeah, if only I had them I could make tonight's attempt at taking over the world!


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Cronos said:


> Axcalibur, because an axe/sword hybrid = awesomeness


I would want something like that, the Slayer Scythe from Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Only the bottom is a stake, though they do sell an accurate replica of it.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Cerberus Harrier X with an extended barrel, a stabilizer and an infinite ammo crate. I love that gun. And OMG someone has a Frostmourne replica. Well at least I own Shadowmourne on my Warrior in-game... *sniff*


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Purple Clouds said:


> The Delorean from Back to the Future so I can mess up the past for my own amusement.


*1.21 GIGAWATTS?!!!!!!* :afr


----------



## brewskysfavorite (Sep 22, 2014)

Grandmother Willow from Pocahontas... She gives good advice =)


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

brewskysfavorite said:


> Grandmother Willow from Pocahontas... She gives good advice =)


Grandparents are *not* "props". Show some respect for your elders! :lol


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> And OMG someone has a Frostmourne replica. Well at least I own Shadowmourne on my Warrior in-game... *sniff*


Haha I envy you sir, I quit WoW before Icecrown Citadel was released! An axe in game that was earned, in all honesty means more, than a piece of metal bought^^


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

The elder wand. Then they'll see.


----------



## Blaze Crow (Sep 11, 2014)

Everything that captain falcon keeps at his base. From his suit to the Blue Falcon.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Zyriel said:


> Haha I envy you sir, I quit WoW before Icecrown Citadel was released! An axe in game that was earned, in all honesty means more, than a piece of metal bought^^


Well yeah, but I didn't get it while WotLK was still the relevant expansion. I barely played during Cataclysm, so I only got it a few months back in MoP. Still, that's a mighty fine blade to look at. If I had the money, i'd start a collection of fantasy swords and axe replicas.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

neuralizer from MIB.

Life would be so great if I could make people forget the stupid things I say and do.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

The Master Sword from Zelda Ocarina of Time.

Destroying all evil and timetraveling.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> Well yeah, but I didn't get it while WotLK was still the relevant expansion. I barely played during Cataclysm, so I only got it a few months back in MoP. Still, that's a mighty fine blade to look at. If I had the money, i'd start a collection of fantasy swords and axe replicas.


Lol it still takes doing something though and probably lots of endless farming! If I still played WoW, I'd probably farm Thunderfury lol had one of those taken from me by some alt when I was actually MTing and raiding seriously back in the day.

Haha same here! If I had somewhere to put them damn things too, need display cases and such @[email protected] I haven't seen too many other decent replicas though sadly.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Hmm, what would be the most effective weapon of mass destruction against elves? That and Legolas' head on a spike. :b



Zyriel said:


> Ohhhhhhhh, Would the Deathstar count? :yes Being a fully manned and armed space "vehicle"  Included with Stormtroopers, Destroyers, Tie Fighters and Imperial personal ~


I thought about having one, but they seem to be pretty vulnerable to terrorist attacks.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Nunuc said:


> Hmm, what would be the most effective weapon of mass destruction against elves? That and Legolas' head on a spike. :b


Lol I'd say burning forests down, possibly with crude orcish machines of scrap metal parts lol. Except I usually play or side with the elves in most games haha, like in the ones from the Witcher, Scoia'tael! Nothing pisses them off more than infringement and destruction of their sacred groves! The power of the wilds is beyond measure  



Nunuc said:


> I thought about having one, but they seem to be pretty vulnerable to terrorist attacks.


Haha so true! First order of business, would be to block that hole that has a womp rat sized access to the power core lol. And possibly prevent all access there instead of leaving it vulnerable to be attacked like a pin ball machine lol.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Zyriel said:


> Lol it still takes doing something though and probably lots of endless farming! If I still played WoW, I'd probably farm Thunderfury lol had one of those taken from me by some alt when I was actually MTing and raiding seriously back in the day.
> 
> Haha same here! If I had somewhere to put them damn things too, need display cases and such @[email protected] I haven't seen too many other decent replicas though sadly.


Yeah I'd never bother to farm that weapon lol, it would take ages, much more than Shadowmourne. The most difficult thing was the gathering of all the mats after the Primordial Saronite (which cost me a small fortune in gold), because it requires the whole 25-man ICC thing. So you're a tank too? Cool. My Warrior is Protection/Arms. When did you raid?

Yes and it would probably cost a ****load of money too. If I look at the prices of just one of these things, damn... Hundreds of dollars/euros.
Speaking of replicas, here's a few i'd love to get a hold of:


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> Yeah I'd never bother to farm that weapon lol, it would take ages, much more than Shadowmourne. The most difficult thing was the gathering of all the mats after the Primordial Saronite (which cost me a small fortune in gold), because it requires the whole 25-man ICC thing. So you're a tank too? Cool. My Warrior is Protection/Arms. When did you raid?
> 
> Yes and it would probably cost a ****load of money too. If I look at the prices of just one of these things, damn... Hundreds of dollars/euros.
> Speaking of replicas, here's a few i'd love to get a hold of:


Lol I'm an oldschool Vanilla WoW player. I'm more of a PvPer at heart though, originally raided to get better gear after I got High Warlord. Started raiding as a DPS warrior, ended up tanking since people never picked adds up, couldn't break fear, stance dance properly, re-position mobs or hold aggro lol. Went from one hardcore raiding guild to another since they'd eat each other, fall apart from ninja-looting, or get cockblocked on gear check fights and crumble back then lol. I got disillusioned with the incompetence and greed of the officers of the guild I was in and led a failed coup to overthrow them. Eventually I just ended up making my own guild with the intent of out progressing them lol. They ended up merging with another guild since they lost their MT lol, and a lot server transferred after getting their full sets, so sweet, sweet, juicy, yet succulent and savory just deserts xD I've played hunter, paladin as well, and through WOTLK, Deathknight. MT'ed on Warrior and DK (DK lacks decent aggro holding abilities though, capped by runes ~_~ horrid resource mechanic for tanking, great for PvP though!)

I used to have some of the mats for Thunderfury, ended up going to a Sulfuron that one the damn warriors in my guild didn't finish ~_~ Haha it helps when you own a guild bank and most of the mats in it lol. I quit before Icecrown was even released, raided Pre-BC up AQ40, Naxx (only made it past the first bosses through the wings though, never cleared any), didn't raid much in BC, only really did PvP and Arena. Came back in WOTLK cleared everything quick, achievements etc, got stressed out by the lack of hardcore players and trying to encourage people to raid. Was so easy too, dailies for repair money, only having to worry about a flask that persisted through death, not a billion consumables that expired after each wipe lol, or attunements and resist gear. Yet people never were prepared for raids, nor wanted to achieve anything worthwhile just whined about progression. Without needing DKP, had no system to use for incentive or discipline mechanisms, ended up just not caring anymore lol. Made me miss 40 man raids with strategic group placements, buffs, healing rotations, max range, kiting, etc.

 what company makes that Shadowmourne? I've never seen a decent replica of it!

Haha I almost got a Doomhammer, I'd rather much have a Gorehowl though xD

Replica I think I'd want is War's sword from Darksiders, Chaoseater: 









I don't think it's fully metal though which kinda makes it a bit bleh still kinda cool though. Has like foam or resin or something for the trapped souls. Death's Scythe, harvester would be really cool too lol.

Hmm Twin Blades of Azzinoth would be cool too!


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Zyriel said:


> Lol I'm an oldschool Vanilla WoW player. I'm more of a PvPer at heart though, originally raided to get better gear after I got High Warlord. Started raiding as a DPS warrior, ended up tanking since people never picked adds up, couldn't break fear, stance dance properly, re-position mobs or hold aggro lol. Went from one hardcore raiding guild to another since they'd eat each other, fall apart from ninja-looting, or get cockblocked on gear check fights and crumble back then lol. I got disillusioned with the incompetence and greed of the officers of the guild I was in and led a failed coup to overthrow them. Eventually I just ended up making my own guild with the intent of out progressing them lol. They ended up merging with another guild since they lost their MT lol, and a lot server transferred after getting their full sets, so sweet, sweet, juicy, yet succulent and savory just deserts xD I've played hunter, paladin as well, and through WOTLK, Deathknight. MT'ed on Warrior and DK (DK lacks decent aggro holding abilities though, capped by runes ~_~ horrid resource mechanic for tanking, great for PvP though!)
> 
> I used to have some of the mats for Thunderfury, ended up going to a Sulfuron that one the damn warriors in my guild didn't finish ~_~ Haha it helps when you own a guild bank and most of the mats in it lol. I quit before Icecrown was even released, raided Pre-BC up AQ40, Naxx (only made it past the first bosses through the wings though, never cleared any), didn't raid much in BC, only really did PvP and Arena. Came back in WOTLK cleared everything quick, achievements etc, got stressed out by the lack of hardcore players and trying to encourage people to raid. Was so easy too, dailies for repair money, only having to worry about a flask that persisted through death, not a billion consumables that expired after each wipe lol, or attunements and resist gear. Yet people never were prepared for raids, nor wanted to achieve anything worthwhile just whined about progression. Without needing DKP, had no system to use for incentive or discipline mechanisms, ended up just not caring anymore lol. Made me miss 40 man raids with strategic group placements, buffs, healing rotations, max range, kiting, etc.
> 
> ...


I've never had the chance to be an OP Warrior in vanilla since I started playing in early TBC. But getting High Warlord, that's an insane achievement from what I heard. I hear you about the guilds that raid on a regular basis. I've been in a few, though I only started to seriously raid in WotLK (which imo is still the best/most fun expansion there was). Were the guilds you were in just focused on progress? I mean, the guild I raided in and eventually became an officer of was more of a casual guild that helped newer players level, dealing with their rotations, stats and all that stuff. It was a very friendly guild that almost felt like a sort of online family. We kind of fell apart when the GM had the brilliant idea of merging us with a guild that just wanted as many spare raiders as possible, everyone ended up leaving a short while after. Hell, some of them even left WoW permanently because of it lol.

If I ever started my own raiding guild, i'd make sure to keep the guild small, with one, maybe two groups dedicated to progress, but also just having fun, with no *****ing about loot allowed. No DKP or anything like that. Ah man, playing WoW is like being in a virtual soap sometimes. You know, it's funny because all my level 90s right now are the classes you listed you played. I have a Prot/Retri Paladin, a Blood/Unholy DK, a Survival Hunter and a Destruction lock (with green fire, which she got before it was cool/easy). 
Yeah i'm not surprised you never cleared Naxx 40. That was the hardest raid ever I believe and it had to be patched. I've also heard those nice stories about C'thun one-shotting people with his beams.

Heh, speaking of DK PvP... The only time I PvPed with the class was when they were still a new class and once I saw how OP they were in the 50-59/60 bracket, I decided to make a Gnome DK just for kicks. Gave her pink hair, pigtails, face with the biggest eyes and enchanted the **** out of her armor and went PvPing. I litteraly had people going out of their way to avoid me. I had that epic level 60 polearm that cost like 10k honor back then within a single day. The rest of the PvP I do on my Warrior or Warlock, if I do it. I'm more of a PvEer and I tend to just end up with a filled Rage bar in real life whenever I get backstabbed for the twelth time by the same two rogues at once anyway lol.

Apparantly the Shadowmourne replica is made by a company called "Epic Weapons", according to the page that still sells them.:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Worl...Made/585070898.html?tracelog=back_to_detail_b
I don't see any WoW weapons on their page atm, but they do have Dragon Age weapons, Dead Space guns, etc. Take a look at their site: http://www.epicweapons.com/products.php

I agree that Warglaives would be one badass replica to have! I never found one of them, despite having farmed Illidan over and over. And over. I do have the Bulwark though, which is deliciously oversized and my favorite transmog for shields. Of course, my sister, on her Druid, kills Illidan the first time she plays and immediately gets a Warglaive which she still has in her bank. I swear Blizz hates me lol.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> I've never had the chance to be an OP Warrior in vanilla since I started playing in early TBC. But getting High Warlord, that's an insane achievement from what I heard. I hear you about the guilds that raid on a regular basis. I've been in a few, though I only started to seriously raid in WotLK (which imo is still the best/most fun expansion there was). Were the guilds you were in just focused on progress? I mean, the guild I raided in and eventually became an officer of was more of a casual guild that helped newer players level, dealing with their rotations, stats and all that stuff. It was a very friendly guild that almost felt like a sort of online family. We kind of fell apart when the GM had the brilliant idea of merging us with a guild that just wanted as many spare raiders as possible, everyone ended up leaving a short while after. Hell, some of them even left WoW permanently because of it lol.
> 
> If I ever started my own raiding guild, i'd make sure to keep the guild small, with one, maybe two groups dedicated to progress, but also just having fun, with no *****ing about loot allowed. No DKP or anything like that. Ah man, playing WoW is like being in a virtual soap sometimes. You know, it's funny because all my level 90s right now are the classes you listed you played. I have a Prot/Retri Paladin, a Blood/Unholy DK, a Survival Hunter and a Destruction lock (with green fire, which she got before it was cool/easy).
> Yeah i'm not surprised you never cleared Naxx 40. That was the hardest raid ever I believe and it had to be patched. I've also heard those nice stories about C'thun one-shotting people with his beams.
> ...


Haha you would have loved it sir! Honestly though most classes were OP with raid gear. People had roughly 2.5k-5k HP and I would white crit for like 2k+ with 1h's, crusader procs and enrage as fury. Highest bloodthirst crit I got was like 4.8k if I remember correctly. Destro warlocks would get like 5k+ shadowbolt crits lol.

I did like WOTLK for the lore and playing my Deathknight, class was so overpowered to me though lol. Mmm raiding back then was extremely different, and overall made a distinction between players, hardcore raiders, PvPers, and casuals. It took preparation to even begin raiding. People had to have requirements such as attunements or keys for raid dungeons through quests and farming. Then resist gear, fire for MC, BWL and nature for AQ40. Plus the initial gear itself for their role in the raid, since most people ran around in blues. Epics were hard to come by, even in raiding guilds. Bosses only dropped 2 items for 40 people, and often times horrid loot tables so you'd get something that no one needed, or everyone had lol. Even the 20 man raids were pretty difficult I guess, not many could complete ZG or AQ20. Overall encounters were more complex since there were other factors involved, like endurance fights that required healing rotations and down ranking spells to conserve mana, timing everything for healers on tanks to deal with the burst damage from receiving crits and crushing blows. Tanks having to hold aggro since taunt was useless on most bosses, it took bouncing aggro back and forth and using the terrain of the encounter to whatever advantage for LoS and max range.

Do you play on European servers? I've always found those way more attractive, it seems people in Europe take the game more seriously for the most part and actually work together. I'm sure there's dicks everywhere though, but most of the people I've played with from European countries in games are so much more congenial lol, Americans often rub me the wrong way. Most of the guilds I was around weren't too friendly for the most part lol, one person screwing up would ruin a whole encounter and all the consumables were lost on death. I mean we had fun and such completing dungeons but it was extremely competitive, and since loot was rare, people would do anything for it. Guilds constantly broke apart and little cliques would form in them, which usually would break off and make their own etc, but often fail lol. Friendships were torn apart by loot. Yeah like you mentioned a lot ended up just rage quitting or deleting their character, etc. selling, rerolling on the opposite faction lol.

That's actually why I made my own guild too so much drama about loot. I also tried without DKP later, it wasn't as good honestly. I used more of a loot council, the problem is people find everything isn't "fair". With DKP the numbers you can trust lol, and also provides motivation for progression. I had difficulty getting people on if they had nothing to gain or already had the loot they wanted. The DKP system I made was a silent bid for non set items, and set items were chosen by class leaders and officers. Set items cost a static amount and non-set items (weapons, pieces, etc) I gave value depending on the stats, for the starting bid. All was silent bidded and people could bid as much as they wanted, so it prevented inflation from DKP for the most part. Sometimes items would go for like 700 DKP then later for 200 lol. It also allowed my whole guild to get geared pretty evenly and allowed us to progress rather quickly. I would lower the DKP earned on content on farm, so people would still raid to earn it for newer dungeons. And first-time kills on newer content sometimes I'd give 2x or 3x DKP so people were motivated to do their best, with bonuses if no one died, etc.

Ohh haha the problem I had with Naxx was it was in the previous raiding guild I was in. Our leader and MT got burnt out and quit. The officers didn't really lead, and I had to step up to MT. They offered no incentive for progression, a lot never got attuned to Naxx (Cost a lot of gold for the Argent Dawn rep) so our raiders shrunk lol. For a healthy 40 man raiding guild, you needed around 60+ active people not everyone made it on raid nights. When I made my own guild, I got people attuned to Naxx, but we lacked decent AQ40 gear from it being on farm long enough. Haha yeah C'thun first time I went in there, I got hit for 6 million from the green beam LOL we all just fell over had to really watch positioning. What was really hard was the trash mobs before him, these Anubisath things that spammed roots and sandstorm, and Sphyinx things that drained mana that had to be LoSed lol, if they reached full mana without enough DPS on them they'd blow up if I remember correctly, just one shot people lol.

Haha you have good choices in classes sir xD I never played my hunter as survival (I might now if I played though) I like the utility abilities in the tree, talents like ENTRAPMENT, makes frost aura traps so good! Especially in choke points like WSG tunnel, bridges, etc. I usually played my hunter as marks lol loved my viper sting, would stack int for more mana lol, always had to feign, ooc drink. I don't think hunters use mana these days though lol. I know what you mean there too with the rogues that chain stun haha. Back in the day, PvP trinkets were 5 minute cooldowns ~_~ had no other way to break stuns/roots lol. That's one reason I liked DK, Icebound Fortitude, when you see a rogue go stealth lol makes you immune to stuns for the duration. And Anti-Magic shell vs Mages, Ret Paladins, and Warlocks, since they usually open with frost nova, hammer of justice, or deathcoil lol.

Ohh damn, that's the same company that made my Frostmourn haha wow I didn't know they made a Shadowmourn too @[email protected] They're the ones who make the Doomhammer as well. Ugh I don't see it on their page either haha. The Frostmourn I have is pretty heavy like 28 lbs or something lol, so unbalanced either. Here's a more practical version of one lol:





Hahaha that sucks >< I always had the worst loot tables too! Killed Razorgore a billion times in BWL for over a year I think and never got my Untamed Blade. Wanted it for the str proc, would have given me an over 5k bloodthirst lol back in the day! What really sucks too is she's a druid can't even use the Warglaive @[email protected] I would be like /fizzle lol. If you get an item now on any character, does the graphic save so you can use it on other items on different characters? (Don't know what that's called)


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Zyriel said:


> Haha you would have loved it sir! Honestly though most classes were OP with raid gear. People had roughly 2.5k-5k HP and I would white crit for like 2k+ with 1h's, crusader procs and enrage as fury. Highest bloodthirst crit I got was like 4.8k if I remember correctly. Destro warlocks would get like 5k+ shadowbolt crits lol.




Wasn't 5k like most people's health back then? So you'd basically one or two shot people in PvP, considering there wasn't even any resilience back then?




Zyriel said:


> I did like WOTLK for the lore and playing my Deathknight, class was so overpowered to me though lol. Mmm raiding back then was extremely different, and overall made a distinction between players, hardcore raiders, PvPers, and casuals. It took preparation to even begin raiding. People had to have requirements such as attunements or keys for raid dungeons through quests and farming. Then resist gear, fire for MC, BWL and nature for AQ40. Plus the initial gear itself for their role in the raid, since most people ran around in blues. Epics were hard to come by, even in raiding guilds. Bosses only dropped 2 items for 40 people, and often times horrid loot tables so you'd get something that no one needed, or everyone had lol. Even the 20 man raids were pretty difficult I guess, not many could complete ZG or AQ20. Overall encounters were more complex since there were other factors involved, like endurance fights that required healing rotations and down ranking spells to conserve mana, timing everything for healers on tanks to deal with the burst damage from receiving crits and crushing blows. Tanks having to hold aggro since taunt was useless on most bosses, it took bouncing aggro back and forth and using the terrain of the encounter to whatever advantage for LoS and max range.


Yeah I can recall the Resistances and lower level spells and stuff. They stuck around until WotLK I believe and I never saw the point of them. Of course I never actually raided in BC, but I believe Shadow was at least a requirement for some of the boss fights in the Black Temple. Nowadays you can just solo everything in there with budget epics, which is weird to think about, seeing as how I always wanted to raid Illidan and hearing stories of having to have specialised Warlock Drain teams and all. But damn, no Taunting on a boss huh? Aggro issues I guess.




Zyriel said:


> Do you play on European servers? I've always found those way more attractive, it seems people in Europe take the game more seriously for the most part and actually work together. I'm sure there's dicks everywhere though, but most of the people I've played with from European countries in games are so much more congenial lol, Americans often rub me the wrong way. Most of the guilds I was around weren't too friendly for the most part lol, one person screwing up would ruin a whole encounter and all the consumables were lost on death


Most of my characters are on my EU account yes. I also have a US account that I created to play with someone from SAS. She and I have been playing for a couple of months until I kind of got bored with MoP altogether. It's not as dull as Cata, but it certainly doesn't live up to the older two expansions. I know I sound like I have the Rose-tinted Glasses of Nostalgia on, but yeah. I defintely hear you about the EU servers being more friendly. It's weird, because normally I get along a lot better with Americans than I do people from countries in Europe, but I do find the people in WoW a bigger pleasure to be around on the EU servers. I was tanking on the Warr I made on the US and I would often get healers that just didn't heal me for the fun of it, that sort of thing and I had never seen that on the EU. Of course I tended to just run away from the mobs/boss, switched out of Defensive Stance and let everyone else get aggro to pay *******s like that back, but that was new to me. Kind of immature, so idk, i'm guessing there's more kids on your servers or something?




Zyriel said:


> That's actually why I made my own guild too so much drama about loot. I also tried without DKP later, it wasn't as good honestly. I used more of a loot council, the problem is people find everything isn't "fair". With DKP the numbers you can trust lol, and also provides motivation for progression. I had difficulty getting people on if they had nothing to gain or already had the loot they wanted. The DKP system I made was a silent bid for non set items, and set items were chosen by class leaders and officers. Set items cost a static amount and non-set items (weapons, pieces, etc) I gave value depending on the stats, for the starting bid. All was silent bidded and people could bid as much as they wanted, so it prevented inflation from DKP for the most part. Sometimes items would go for like 700 DKP then later for 200 lol. It also allowed my whole guild to get geared pretty evenly and allowed us to progress rather quickly. I would lower the DKP earned on content on farm, so people would still raid to earn it for newer dungeons. And first-time kills on newer content sometimes I'd give 2x or 3x DKP so people were motivated to do their best, with bonuses if no one died, etc.


Yeah see, we never did the whole DKP thing. We just made sure never to take more than two people playing the same class along, and usually we preferred having them in different roles too to avoid loot issues. GM or highest ranking officer was the loot master, people needing an item rolled for it using the 1-100 range, and highest roller won. If you already had this piece of gear you'd not get the chance to roll on it again and it would automatically get passed to the other person. A GM ninja looting would result in the guild breaking up and no one wanted that, so no one did.

Yeah I remember the attunement quests. It's funny because people that play nowadays don't usually know about them. There's still quite a number of people that apparantly don't know about the MC or BWL atunement. 6 million? That would even one-shot most 25-man heroic raid-geared people these days. 
 



Zyriel said:


> Haha you have good choices in classes sir xD I never played my hunter as survival (I might now if I played though) I like the utility abilities in the tree, talents like ENTRAPMENT, makes frost aura traps so good! Especially in choke points like WSG tunnel, bridges, etc. I usually played my hunter as marks lol loved my viper sting, would stack int for more mana lol, always had to feign, ooc drink. I don't think hunters use mana these days though lol. I know what you mean there too with the rogues that chain stun haha. Back in the day, PvP trinkets were 5 minute cooldowns ~_~ had no other way to break stuns/roots lol. That's one reason I liked DK, Icebound Fortitude, when you see a rogue go stealth lol makes you immune to stuns for the duration. And Anti-Magic shell vs Mages, Ret Paladins, and Warlocks, since they usually open with frost nova, hammer of justice, or deathcoil lol.


You're right, Hunters now use Focus and it's annoying as hell if you ask me. But then again, they're still the top DPS usually. Talent trees are "overhauled" (read: dumped down), and I believe PvP trinkets are now 2 min CD. My Warrior started out as a Forsaken, and he is now a Human. I wouldn't go back to Forsaken, just because Every Man For Himself is just such an awesome racial and kind of renders the PvP trinket obsolete. Too bad Alliance tends to suck hard at PvP in my battlegroup. Which is ironic, because back when I still was a Horde and played on Sylvanas PVP, the Allies would always win the BGs. I just need to learn to pick better battlegroups I guess. That and I turned Ally mainly because most people I knew on the Horde side either quit or race changed to Alliance. /shrug
The whole Horde is more mature thing, idk. I haven't seen it, and i've been on both sides for years. I guess Alliance does have more younger players, but Horde tends to have more know-it-all arseholes.
 



Zyriel said:


> Ohh damn, that's the same company that made my Frostmourn haha wow I didn't know they made a Shadowmourn too @[email protected] They're the ones who make the Doomhammer as well. Ugh I don't see it on their page either haha. The Frostmourn I have is pretty heavy like 28 lbs or something lol, so unbalanced either. Here's a more practical version of one lol:


Yes, that's the same company! And I am seriously impressed by those guys making that blade. It's... Sharp. Lol.




Zyriel said:


> Hahaha that sucks >< I always had the worst loot tables too! Killed Razorgore a billion times in BWL for over a year I think and never got my Untamed Blade. Wanted it for the str proc, would have given me an over 5k bloodthirst lol back in the day! What really sucks too is she's a druid can't even use the Warglaive @[email protected] I would be like /fizzle lol. If you get an item now on any character, does the graphic save so you can use it on other items on different characters? (Don't know what that's called)


Hah, I have that Untamed Blade in my bank for Transmog (which I think is the word you're looking for). And no, unfortunately you can't transmog Legendary weapons or armor to have their looks on another piece of gear. You really think i'd walk around with an axe that's dripping with goo and has eyes all over it (but also whispers to you when you kill things) if I could have a Shadowmourne skin? :lol


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Easy, the lion head from Samurai cop - 








(http://www.gashfilms.com/filmreviews/samurai-cop/)


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> Wasn't 5k like most people's health back then? So you'd basically one or two shot people in PvP, considering there wasn't even any resilience back then?


Yes it happened many a time lol. That is with being crit though, and popping cooldowns and buffs. Warriors were easily kitable at the time though, 5 minute cooldown trinket, no shield reflect, and if you were arms, 30 seconds intercept. Had to get ooc to charge. Most of the time you were just cced to hell in sheep, and chain feared between zerker rage's cooldown, chain frost trapped, or stun locked with no diminishing returns lol. 




Metalunatic said:


> Yeah I can recall the Resistances and lower level spells and stuff. They stuck around until WotLK I believe and I never saw the point of them. Of course I never actually raided in BC, but I believe Shadow was at least a requirement for some of the boss fights in the Black Temple. Nowadays you can just solo everything in there with budget epics, which is weird to think about, seeing as how I always wanted to raid Illidan and hearing stories of having to have specialised Warlock Drain teams and all. But damn, no Taunting on a boss huh? Aggro issues I guess.


Probably was, I only did BC a few times with a friend's guild. It was dummed down by then though lol, I think it was the Teron Gorefiend fight that might have required it. I remember bunch of shadowbolts and death and decay I think haha. Yeah I felt like that in wotlk doing original content was just...... people didn't have any respect for it at all knowing how difficult it was before lol.

Yup Aggro was one of the main problems in raids, having decent tanks. DPS usually had to wait till like 90% to even start lol especially for classes that had no aggro drop like warlocks or mages, ice block was talented before and don't think it dropped aggro lol. Tanks fighting for aggro was fun though, some fights required more mitigation gear, others pure hp, some threat generation to hold sufficient aggro. Horde had windfury though lol those numbers were epic as hell. Alliance had blessing of salvation, so reduced threat by 20% or something. Plus their priests with fear ward so tanks didn't have to worry about breaking fear as much. Horde had tremor totem but was a small radius, pulse, and not reliable lol. 



Metalunatic said:


> Most of my characters are on my EU account yes. I also have a US account that I created to play with someone from SAS. She and I have been playing for a couple of months until I kind of got bored with MoP altogether. It's not as dull as Cata, but it certainly doesn't live up to the older two expansions. I know I sound like I have the Rose-tinted Glasses of Nostalgia on, but yeah. I defintely hear you about the EU servers being more friendly. It's weird, because normally I get along a lot better with Americans than I do people from countries in Europe, but I do find the people in WoW a bigger pleasure to be around on the EU servers. I was tanking on the Warr I made on the US and I would often get healers that just didn't heal me for the fun of it, that sort of thing and I had never seen that on the EU. Of course I tended to just run away from the mobs/boss, switched out of Defensive Stance and let everyone else get aggro to pay *******s like that back, but that was new to me. Kind of immature, so idk, i'm guessing there's more kids on your servers or something?


Haha nope I understand totally I felt that way about wotlk comparing it to vanilla. BC was pretty good though for the most part, not that much changed, besides like Shatt, and no crits/crushing blows lol. Haha, glad you like the U.S. people, Americans can be kinda opinionated at times.

Your healers actually heal?!?!? In most U.S. servers of any game 90% of people who player some healer class want to dps lol. There are few designated healers, but hardly any unless they actually roll it. Usually they roll it to get gear, then respect to dps when they have it lol. Back in the day there was a huge separation of players, the more mature ones usually put in the time and progressed in raid guilds or completed PvP objectives. The newer people are usually younger mentality, who troll and say **** like "u mad bro?"Then you demolish them and they cry and make forum posts about you being a "nazi" or something lol. People usually take nothing seriously, but always want to "win" without putting in the effort, then blaming others when they fail lol. In all honestly what you described was the rule of the game back then, you pull aggro, you tank it, and you die. 



Metalunatic said:


> Yeah see, we never did the whole DKP thing. We just made sure never to take more than two people playing the same class along, and usually we preferred having them in different roles too to avoid loot issues. GM or highest ranking officer was the loot master, people needing an item rolled for it using the 1-100 range, and highest roller won. If you already had this piece of gear you'd not get the chance to roll on it again and it would automatically get passed to the other person. A GM ninja looting would result in the guild breaking up and no one wanted that, so no one did.
> 
> Yeah I remember the attunement quests. It's funny because people that play nowadays don't usually know about them. There's still quite a number of people that apparantly don't know about the MC or BWL atunement. 6 million? That would even one-shot most 25-man heroic raid-geared people these days.


That's smart. In our guilds everyone usually wanted to play the same classes and argue over loot lol. We'd use master loot too so no one stole stuff. I have to confess, I mislooted a few times though ~_~ lol horrid at loot, I'd rather be chain pulling and clearing the next group. We did /random 100 too on the second loot system I made. I let people build points, but could "choose" to use it. So their chances if they had like 500 points could do random 500 compared to someone with like 200 so it gave better chances, however they could still lose lol and then just pay those points like if it was 86 to 20. U.S. society is so "ALL ABOUT ME, ME FIRST" mentality, people need incentives otherwise they don't raid. Then when they get loot, they want to gear out an alt usually even if you need their main lol. 



Metalunatic said:


> You're right, Hunters now use Focus annoying as hell if you ask me. But then again, they're still the top DPS usually. Talent trees are "overhauled"read: dumped down), and I believe PvP trinkets are now 2 min CD. My Warrior started out as a Forsaken, and he is now a Human. I wouldn't go back to Forsaken, just because Every Man For Himself is just such an awesome racial and kind of renders the PvP trinket obsolete. Too bad Alliance tends to suck hard at PvP in my battlegroup. Which is ironic, because back when I still was a Horde and played on Sylvanas PVP, the Allies would always win the BGs. I just need to learn to pick better battlegroups I guess. That and I turned Ally mainly because most people I knew on the Horde side either quit or race changed to Alliance. /shrug
> The whole Horde is more mature thing, idk. I haven't seen it, and i've been on both sides for years. I guess Alliance does have more younger players, but Horde tends to have more know-it-all arseholes.


Hmm I don't like being capped on anything, why I hated my rogue when I first played, damned energy ~_~ always run out when you need it most lol. Oh that's nice being able to have a free trinket slot lol can increase dps so much! Do the battlegroups change now?

Back then it was quite different. On most servers (at least in the U.S) the Alliance outnumbered the Horde probably probably by 3/4 lol. Horde had the "ugly" races no one wanted, and had more "pvp" racials too compared to Alliance, having more "pve" ones. So that kinda helped make the battlelines. Alliance would usually win by sheer number in World PvP before BG's it was kinda sad seeing 4 good Horde, fighting like 15+ Alliance and holding their own then getting spit on. I would rather be the underdog and I hate running out of opponents, so I rerolled Horde.



Metalunatic said:


> Yes, that's the same company! And I am seriously impressed by those guys making that blade. It's... Sharp. Lol.
> 
> Hah, I have that Untamed Blade in my bank for Transmog (which I think is the word you're looking for). And no, unfortunately you can't transmog Legendary weapons or armor to have their looks on another piece of gear. You really think i'd walk around with an axe that's dripping with goo and has eyes all over it (but also whispers to you when you kill things) if I could have a Shadowmourne skin? :lol


Hahaha yeah full constructed from like scratch too. Really impressive, they've made a bunch of game swords, then they actually test them lol. The Frostmourn I have, I could have had it sharpened on order, except ugh I don't trust that, probably would have accidentally sliced off my arm or something lol. Thing is extremely heavy for a sword, and unwieldly lol I'm used to more Japanese varieties weighing like 2-3 lbs, I think even zweihanders are like only 5-8 lbs lol like these: http://www.thearma.org/essays/2HGS.html#.VDpKifldXSm

Ahhh I envy you sir!^^ That sucks, kinda good though lol otherwise people would be walking around with all legendary skins. Then tings like the Corrupted Ashbringer that don't drop anymore:






Do you know if that is 'transmogable?' Would be awesome if someone had the model if they downed the original Four Horsemen. Think that was one of the hardest fights in the game. Oh Shadowmourn whispers too?


----------

